# Can fry survive postage?



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

I ordered some duckweed off of ebay & it arrived a week later, I check on my tank & notice that I have fry(been 3-4 days since it came) my tank is empty as it's currently cycling, is it possible for fry to survive postage? it was shipped in a envelope & they only look a couple days old


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Uhhhh, did you breed anything recently? Because if you have fry and did not breed than obviously they can survive postage. Those are free swimming so look only a few days old. I would contact the seller and let them know they are losing fry.

btw, the duckweed does not look healthy


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Maybe they are Betta fry,


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So weird, many people's fry die and these poor things went through postage!


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

No I didn't breed anything, I currently only have a male betta & the tank I found them in was empty, I also saw that the duckweed doesn't look healthy when I got it. I contacted him and he said that he does have some duckweed with fish, I asked him what type of fish was in the tank so I can guess what they may be and made him aware of my situation & I'm waiting for a reply, from what it sounded like he may buy them from someone else and resell but not %100 sure.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

May have come on the plants as eggs and then hatched out in your tank?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

The duck weed will be fine, its almost as hard to kill as pest snails.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too @LittleBettaFish, I soaked the duckweed before I added it to my tank just as a precaution but they somehow still made it in my tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you know what kind of fish the seller had? Perhaps send them a message if not? Could be a bit older Sparkling Gourami fry or any other egg nesters too. My Sparklers survived transfers between two tanks before they hatched, they had stuck to a big dwarf water lettuce that I had moved around. I had no idea what they were and they were teeny tiny, these look like they'd be at least a week or two old if they were Sparklers. But my point is that it might not be Betta fry, there are other gourami that look identical to Betta's when born too ^_^ Might be worth investigating at least!


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

I sent him a message asking him about what type of fish he has in his tank, just waiting for a reply back so hopefully he'll reply back by tomorrow  Your fish sound mighty resilient to survive transfers between two tanks before hatching


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

As an aside, if it turns out they are not anabantoid fry, I'd recommend trying to source some Sera Micron. I know it's popular among rainbowfish breeders and I had great success with it. Otherwise, I know NLS does a powdered fry food. 

This is of course, if you intend on raising the fry.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

NLS powdered food was a disaster with my fry. They didn't eat it and it made my water turn cloudy-orange


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My guppy fry took to it, but I ended up binning my container as I found the Sera Micron to be a better quality food when it came to raising fry. 

However, I did just read another thread where it looks like the OP isn't going to try and raise the fry, so it's probably a moot point.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

^read that, too


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I use APR (Artificial Rotifer Plankton) APR ? Artificial Plankton and Rotifers from this guy off AquaBid. I looked and he doesn't have any in stock on there but you might email him to see if he does. I bought a pack of fry starter foods which consisted of his APR, Decap BBS, Fry Crack (it really works!), and Starter Flakes. I use the APR first as it's very fine and they munch off of it all day and then move to Decap BBS and Fry Crack after they're big enough. My Platy babies love this stuff as did my Baby Betta's when I had them! Then once they're big enough I use NLS Grow pellets which I find easier than the powder stuff; less messy and still 50% protein which is what they need to grow big and fast! And then from there it's NLS Small Fish/Betta formula!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had a planted tank that I had not scrubbed in a month or three and when my bettas spawned I just ignored the fry for a few weeks. They ate all the bugs and things in there. ^~^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup! Infusoria at it's best!

And yeah, I saw LBF's post after I posted. OP you can ignore my post if you like lol


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I am a sucker for baby things- I would totally raise these just to see what they became. The mystery gets me!

Hey if it's betta you could probably rehome here.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

I used clove oil earlier this morning to euthanize them, I wish I had room for another tank otherwise I would have raised them but it was just unexpected and I wasn't prepared. My LFS also wouldn't take them in, the seller did get back to me, they were neon tetra fry. Not sure if I should warn others in his feedback(if I can revise it) but I find it irresponsible to sell duckweed in a tank that has fish that lay eggs/not warning the buyer in the information box


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I would send him another email just saying that you would have appreciated a note in the info box saying that there is a possibility for baby fish and/or snails. Maybe he just doesn't know?

I always wrote if there was a chance for Bladder snails or MTS or even duckweed to get into the item to be shipped out. It's just a good way of doing business, it protects your end at least and if someone doesn't want that stuff, they won't buy it. But, I think sending him a polite email on the subject would be better then giving a bad review. Baby fish is way better than getting snails so I don't believe it's cause for a negative review.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

I did send him a message saying that maybe he should add a warning within his item description,I have to agree with you on getting baby fish than snails, as snails populate way too fast & the clutches are huge

I also wasn't able to change my review on his page but if I had been able to I wouldn't have given him a negative or a neutral feedback, I would change it just to mention the possibility of fish fry, I hope he takes the warning in the information box into consideration


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I would rather get snails. I have no qualms squishing a bladder snail but even clove oil takes some courage for me. 

what is their seller name? can we say? in case I need neon tetra one day LOL


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

Lol, I think we can say, their seller name is bob_the_spy, they only ship within Canada though


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

i could have handled neon tetra but my luck it would be plecos ;P


----------

